

Shoot down the stars - eerpini
http://blog.allotrop.com/post/45661089251/shoot-down-the-stars

======
thedumbwit
Interesting perspective of ratings. I always wondered if the UI interactions
are tangible enough for rating an item as web is often a whimsical activity.
This somehow justifies it well .

~~~
movingahead
One of the things that I believe leads to fewer people rating things is the
amount of mental work involved in giving a rating other than 1/5 star. This is
where the like/dislike, up/down systems fare much better.

